
The buyer’s envelope, please - nreece
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/vrm/2008/08/26/toward-a-buy-side-solution-to-mwgp-or-so/
======
seregine
_You need better buyers, not just better sellers. You need to improve the
tools available to buyers — tools that help buyers with all sellers, and not
just within each seller’s walled garden or silo._

Buyers already have many tools: review sites, merchants, comparison search
engines, magazine sites dedicated to product verticals, daily "hot stuff"
emails, price forecasting tools, etc. It's easy for them to get overwhelmed
trying to navigate all this information.

With SaneShopping, our advice service aims to simplify shopping by doing some
of this research for the buyers. Is anyone else here working in this space?

